# Soundproofed a Door, Need Help Hiding!



## newroomblues (Aug 7, 2013)

So I moved into a new rented apartment and my bedroom looks hideous and I have a few problems. 



-First issue is there was a door connecting my bedroom to another that has since been soundproofed with styrofoam and duct tape. How do I cover this? I thought tapestry but it looked weird when half my wall was covered and the other half wasn't. I have both a Joann's fabric and an Ikea nearby so I was thinking of buying fabric to just cover the entire wall.

Furniture... It just doesn't look good to me the way it is currently arrange (too cluttered, etc). I have a standing table that I use as a desk (i need to for health concerns, sitting desks are out) and I don't have a lot of money to drop on a new one. 

Floor plan: https://planner5d.com/gallery/view/?key=59cbbdf15a4d5c34d21d21ed750fd012#.UgKPL8V4esQ
Pictures:


Soundproof door, desk, and entrance
Other angle of desk, entrance and closet
Bed and windows, opposite side of desk, small night stand not pictured
Dresser
Some Shelves and door that needs to be covered
 I also can't really switch the desk and bed with each other but everything else is fair game. 


My main concern right now is to cover the ugly soundproofing, but I also feel the desk is too cluttered and my room just feels unwelcoming... PLEASE HELP!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My first thought is using duct tape was a really bad plan. It's going to peel off the paint when it's removed and leave sticky goo all over the door. Land lords going to love that one.


----------

